# 3 Prong Plug Into 2 Prong



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

So I have my tanks in the basement there are limited amount of outlets so I have extension cords running all over...

My question is is it safe to plug a 3 PRONG plug into a 2 PRONG outlet and have the 3rd Prong not pluged into anything...???

 thx I have 2 of these like that atm...


Probly should go buy prong converter at homedepot?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

that is a grounding prong. 

And extension cords all over = fire hazard.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As mentioned, the third prong is a grounding prong.

If you can somehow manage to plug a 3 prong plug into a 2 prong outlet, the equipment will work fine, but it will not be grounded.

You could even saw off (!!!) the third prong, if you wanted to, and it would not really matter (of course, not recommended).

If you buy a plug converter from the hardware store, it is no different than sawing off the third prong (just a little less permanent).


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought they didn't sell those plug converters any more because they were a fire hazard?


----------

